

Coalition launches petition demanding that Amazon drop DRM from the Kindle - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/news/amazon-kindle-drm-petition

======
ryanwaggoner
I signed, even though I have a relatively low hope that this will make that
much difference. Amazon probably wants a DRM-free ebook world too, but they
don't have the clout yet to make it happen. They need to do what Apple did and
corner the market, then force publishers to ditch the DRM. We'll see.

Anyway, I really didn't care for this message that's displayed after the
petition:

 _If you have an Amazon account, you can add a thoughtful one-star review
highlighting the Kindle's DRM -- and one for the DX too._

While I think the DRM is a problem, I'm still getting a Kindle, and I think
it's stupid for the FSF to encourage people to clog up the reviews with people
who have a philosophical objection to the Kindle's DRM, but may have never
even used one.

~~~
potatolicious
_If you have an Amazon account, you can add a thoughtful one-star review
highlighting the Kindle's DRM -- and one for the DX too._

Yeah, this is highly questionable. I've always had a particular distaste for
review-bombing. Find some other way to protest for your cause, reviews are for
people who have used the product to some significant degree.

Not to mention this presents a less-than-desirable image of yourself and your
cause. Now you end up looking like a bunch of vandalizing anarchists instead
of, say, thoughtful protesters with a real issue.

